# Please help with build



## Normz (16/12/16)

Hi guys

I hope this is the right place to post. I just bought some premade coils (ud alien,. 15ohm) and was told if I ran them in dual coil they would fire on my alien. So I just built it, it came in at 0.12, fired once then said ohm too low. After much tinkering. It's now on 0.18 ohms, but it's pulling about 25 amps at 60 watts, and it's extremely hot (the mod, not the batteries).

Is this something I should worry about, or is it OK to be vaping this?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

If I were you I would stop what I was doing right now. If you are truly a noob vaper you should not be playing around with o.15 ohm dual coils. No wonder your mod (batteries) are getting hot. This could be dangerous in the wrong hands. 25 amps....ouch !

I trust one of the "experts" will help you out soon.


----------



## Normz (16/12/16)

That's exactly what I was worried about. I'm normally at 0.2 ohms with parallel lanthanum coils, this is my first time using aliens, and can honestly say it scared me proper.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

How long have you been vaping @Normz ?


----------



## Normz (16/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> How long have you been vaping @Normz ?


About 4 months now, been trying my hand at rebuildables for about 2 months


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

The problem with using two 0.15 ohm coils is that you are ultra low subohming. This can be dangerous i.e. possibility of batteries venting. I always advise those who are new at vaping to first learn about all the technicalities before attempting ultra low ohm vaping.

Stick above 0.5 ohms until you are more experienced. Some may say this approach is conservative but better safe than sorry.

Continuous 25 amps is very scary. I wouldn't go anywhere near there and I have been vaping for over two years. Even good batteries like LG HG2s can only handle 20 Amps continuous and 30 peak.


----------



## Normz (16/12/16)

Thanks for the advice. Someone told me the aliens are really nice flavour. My mods cooled off now, running at 60 watts now pulling 20a, but I'll leave that alone till I have some more info


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

Good to hear @Normz . I would advise you to remove the coils and go to higher ohm coils until you are certain that a lower build is safe.

Flavour isn't all about type of coil and resistance. There are tons of other factors such as type of atty, juice (pg/VG ratio) airflow, drip tip, etc.

Some of the biggest flavor chasers on this forum vape at relatively high ohms.


----------



## Normz (16/12/16)

Good to know  I'll put some Claptons in again, it worked really well then thanks Puff


----------

